# Question on male-female bite force



## Rezource

So I was wondering... does a Male German Shepherd have a stronger bite force than a Female German Shepherd? I just want to know because I have seen police German Shepherds bite criminals and I'm just curious, and how much difference is in the bite force between a Male and Female German Shepherds?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Trying to get this moved out of aggression and into the 'working' dog section for an answer.


----------



## mycobraracr

Bite force generally speaking, comes from head size/shape. No one can really answer your question, because it really comes down to the individual dogs. I have seen some very hard biting males and females. I have been bit by both males and females. All I know is that they both hurt!


----------



## Freestep

"Mythbusters" or another similar TV show actually did a bite force test with a Malinois, Rottweiler, and Mastiff. Predictably, the Mastiff had the greatest bite force because of the size of the head and jaw, and the attached musculature. When we're talking about nothing but physics, size matters, so a larger male would have more bite force than a smaller female.


----------



## carmspack

bite is not just a physical trait , there is a mental component also !

you know the saying ---- a woman is like a tea bag --- you never know how strong it is until you drop it into hot water ---


----------



## Freestep

Indeed, there is definitely a mental component to bite force. A dog will only bite with as much force as he/she wants to... so, a smaller dog might bite harder than a bigger dog!


----------



## David Taggart

No difference. Both, in Schutz they are called "good dogs". Something is purely genetic. Large well structured teeth were always valued in the GSD working line, but jaw muscles can be strengthened through training only. When your puppy is 3-4 months old you leave him a bone to munch on, play war-of-tug and introduce to Schutz protection. Smaller GSDs are known to hold for longer, it is easier to lift them due to their waight, and they are better jumpers. It depends on your dog's temperament and drive, experience, experience of your instructor, the helpers, the decoy, everything. Many thing can put your dog off bite. Seemingly simple question requires a complicated answer.


----------



## SunCzarina

An angry male will bite harder and hold. An angry female will hit multiple places and inflict more pain.


----------



## mycobraracr

SunCzarina said:


> An angry male will bite harder and hold. An angry female will hit multiple places and inflict more pain.



How on earth did you come up with this?


----------



## crackem

?????????

That's a head scratcher.

Anyway size matters. Everything else being equal the larger head is going to generate more force


----------



## bill

crackem said:


> ?????????
> 
> That's a head scratcher.
> 
> Anyway size matters. Everything else being equal the larger head is going to generate more force


Agree on all the above! Bill


----------



## volcano

Tv only measured the grip strength, they didnt include speed which would equate to force. The speed of the dog running and the way it hits matters more than clamping strength. Jon Jones punches harder than Bob Sapp, even if Bob lifts more.


----------



## Slamdunc

As several have correctly stated, bite pressure is in direct proportion to head, neck and jaw size. The bigger the head, neck and jaw the stronger the potential pressure. It is also genetic and dependent on the individual dog. I work some smaller framed Malinois in our K-9 unit that bite as hard as a 20lb heavier GSD. That is because the dog is more intense and exerting 110% in every grip. We have shepherds that crush with every bite and are extremely intense. It is largely genetic, musculature and drive. 

I would say that speed while increasing force on impact is not going to affect bite pressure, by itself. However, a dog that brings speed is naturally very driven and committed so the bite should be full and intense. I had a street bite Friday night with my GSD. Bad idea to get into a vehicle pursuit when a K-9 vehicle is right behind you. An even worse idea is to bail and run into a big field behind an apartment complex. My dog is trained to catch people like that. The bite was full, crushing and definitely left a mark and serious swelling.


----------



## Baillif

Where did Boomer nail the poor fool?


----------



## Slamdunc

I was already chasing the guy when I called him from the car to assist. He initially caught him in the buttocks, he didn't get a good grip there and then went high for the left triceps taking the guy face down. The grip on the left triceps was full, calm and hard. The guy was really hammered and afterwards was extremely confrontational at the hospital and jail. He actually caught additional charges at the Hospital. He was extremely polite to me and Boomer.


----------



## VCViking

Slamdunc said:


> He was extremely polite to me and Boomer.


 

:thumbup:


----------



## DFrost

In reality the actual amount of pressure is unimportant. what is important in the police world is; the dog will bite, sink the teeth to the gumline, and remain on the bite until commanded to cease. Anything beyond that is nothing more than, "mine is bigger than yours".

DFrost


----------

